# Tape Measures



## Eric (Feb 13, 2009)

My dad told me (years ago) that the first thing he reaches for on any job is his tape.  

It's so important to get one that is accurate and lasts.  All I have is some rinky-dink plastic thing that works today, but as soon as I drop it I fear it will bust into 1000 pieces shooting the tape across the room with that unique boooooinnnngggg sound.

What size/brand do y'all use?


----------



## jdougn (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Eric,

I wear out a tape measure roughly once a year! There are a lot of variables but I like a 25' tape since it fits the hand well. I generally get Craftsman, Stanley FatMax, or Kobalt from Lowes. Good luck with your projects.
hth, Doug


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 13, 2009)

I have been a Stanley guy all my life, they just last a really long time , and mine is used just about daily.
Now I only use the fat max, keep your eyes open for deals and coupons.


----------



## GreenIsGood (Feb 17, 2009)

During projects, I have my metal Stanley 12' hooked on my waistband. It's small enough so that it's not in my way when bendding over to pick something up. The 12' size is perfect when working with 8' sheets of lumber. 

I use my 25' Stanley in the garden when staking my rows. It's the one that truely has a dirty job - which means cleaning it or getting a new one more often...


----------



## racsan (Mar 21, 2009)

stanley. i try to keep one in the truck as well as the shed. 12' & 25'


----------



## DeckPro (Feb 9, 2010)

I use 2 different kinds of tapes
I use the Stanley Fat Max as a regular tape and The StairGuide for stairs


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 9, 2010)

'
My Fat Max stands out *unsupported* to about 10' 3"
'

The narrower tapes buckle earlier.


----------



## TheClumsyCarpenter (Mar 11, 2010)

I will say one thing that I like is the bottom releases on a tape measure as opposed to the sliding button.

Here is a picture of what I don't like: 






This is the type that I like:





I just think they are much easier to work with.


----------



## FLGarageDoors (Apr 25, 2010)

I love my Stanley tape measures, got several of 'em. They used to have a really small one (about 1 1/2in diameter) that you could attach to your keychain. I had one of those but somebody I liked asked for it and then I couldn't find it anymore. Does anybody know if that's still available anywhere?


----------



## SJNServices (Apr 27, 2010)

Gotta say I love my stanley 35' fat max. The right tools make a BIG difference!:beer:


----------



## Diyassistant (May 14, 2010)

FatMax Big Daddy


----------



## Rusty (May 20, 2010)

I have used Stanley tapes for years. The only disappointing thing is that they don't have a warranty.


----------



## Speedbump (May 20, 2010)

I have several different brands, can't remember the names of them.  One of them was a gift, takes 4 triple a batteries and winds out/in by pushing a button.  

Doesn't really matter, the Wife says I never could read one anyhow.  I measure something, put the number in my head, take four steps put the measurement on the project and make the cut.  Then I get the lecture on the measure twice cut once thing.


----------



## TxBuilder (May 20, 2010)

If you figure out the brand of the one with batteries I would like to know. I had one that had a light in it. Used a watch battery. It was cheep, and broke quickly.


----------



## Speedbump (May 21, 2010)

> If you figure out the brand of the one with batteries I would like to know. I had one that had a light in it. Used a watch battery. It was cheep, and broke quickly.



I think it's Black and Decker.  I'll look at it tonight and report back.  Batteries don't last long.


----------



## TxBuilder (May 21, 2010)

My flash light lasted a little while but over all the tape measure was terrible.


----------



## thomask (Jun 2, 2010)

Altough this is not intended as a commercial endorsement.  

I use and own a number of Stanley tapes.  

My bright green tape is easy to find on a job.


----------



## frozenstar (Jun 9, 2010)

Does brand really matters on tape measures?


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 9, 2010)

Brand matters on most everything. Establishing your self as reputable is tough so when you manage to do it with a brand I say stick with em.


----------



## handyguys (Jun 9, 2010)

FAT!!!! I go for a fat, wide, tape. 3/4" minimum, maybe 1". 25' seems most useful for me. I like the Stanly as well as Lufkin, Kobalt is fine too.

One trick - If you are working with more than one tape or have a helper with their own tape, make sure they are 'calibrated' to each other. The ends can get worn differently or bent a little. Just make sure they both read the same. You dont want to measure 31 1/4" and your helper hands you 31 1/8"


----------



## Speedbump (Jun 10, 2010)

> Quote:
> If you figure out the brand of the one with batteries I would like to know. I had one that had a light in it. Used a watch battery. It was cheep, and broke quickly.
> I think it's Black and Decker. I'll look at it tonight and report back. Batteries don't last long.
> __________________



Yup, Black and Decker.  I tried using it again the other day, dropped it twice, the batteries went flying (four AAA's).  It's just too fat, bulky, heavy and clumsy to be anything but a PITA to try and use.  Cute but no joy.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 10, 2010)

handyguys said:


> FAT!!!! I go for a fat, wide, tape. 3/4" minimum, maybe 1". 25' seems most useful for me. I like the Stanly as well as Lufkin, Kobalt is fine too.
> 
> One trick - If you are working with more than one tape or have a helper with their own tape, make sure they are 'calibrated' to each other. The ends can get worn differently or bent a little. Just make sure they both read the same. You dont want to measure 31 1/4" and your helper hands you 31 1/8"


Good tip! I never thought of that.


----------



## Launchpad (Jul 16, 2010)

Stanley 25' 

They seem to last me longer than the others. I like the idea of the 35' Fat Max, but nowadays if I'm measuring anything over 12' I'd just as soon grab the laser measure.


----------



## tomstruble (Jul 17, 2010)

after years of using the ''fattest'' tape i could find,i find myself using a smaller width one [1/2''] and its lightweight and easy handling I'm starting to appreciate


----------



## the_tool (Sep 23, 2010)

I have one of those combination units with a light, notepad and tape measure in one. It is pretty durable as I have dropped it several times. Not quite sure what brand it is, but I'll check and post it up! Love it cause of the light and working late.


----------



## BlakeTheDiyGuy (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey guys, Im Blake from the home depot in California my answer here is going to sound like an echo of a lot of the others in this thread. 

In my toolbox is a STANLEY FatMax 25 blade armor. For you guys that are asking about wide, long-standout tapes this is the one! 1.25 wide, 11 foot standout. 

FATMAX 25 ft. Tape Measure - 33-725C at The Home Depot

Im a Home Depot Store Associate, trained and authorized to help people on the Internet


----------



## Luckrider (Oct 6, 2010)

I prefer the Stanley Lever Lock that I have, but I am surprised I haven't seen this tape :






My dad has had that one for a few year now and he abusing tapes. That one is the most solid feeling tape I have ever worked with, and it is decently priced... something like $8. The button really makes it easy to work with since it locks as you pull it out. His is an easy read 16' though.


----------



## kaytav (Apr 19, 2011)

I also keep my Tape measures with myself while doing any work, I have used different types of tape measures but currently which i am using is "Stanley 34-130 100-Foot FatMax Long Tape Rule"
*here is a pic of it *


----------



## Skeezix (Jul 7, 2011)

If anyone knows of a tape measure that won't disappear when the Better Half gets ahold of it, I'd sure like to know where I can get one.


----------

